
Speed up your Linux System with Preload - kirubakaran
http://www.techthrob.com/tech/preload.php
======
aneesh
It will speed up OpenOffice's launch from 15 to 7 seconds.

"Modern machines will probably beat the raw timing of these numbers in even
cold-start times" (my machine takes 10 secs to load OpenOffice)

So the improvement will be even less than the 8 seconds from the old tests.
Sure, it's nice, but hardly "drastic", as the article's title claims. Thanks
for passing on this tip (and for taking the word 'drastic' out when posting :)

~~~
kirubakaran
> _and for taking the word 'drastic' out when posting_

:-)

